# Hey



## Splinter (Oct 16, 2006)

Hi, as you can see I'm new to the forums, and I actually ventured on here because I was trying to find a Ninjitsu something, or anything for that matter, in Ottawa.

I have been doing Shotokan and Goju Ryu for most of my life, but I have been wanting to try Ninjitsu for a very long time.

Could anybody help with that?


----------



## exile (Oct 16, 2006)

Hi Splinter---can't help you with Ninjutsu in Ottawa, but welcome to MT and happy posting---there are a number of us Canadians on MT and possibly a few who can give you some advice about the MA scene there, including Ninjutsu training.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 16, 2006)

Im no help with your quest but i hope someone here will be.
welcome to the forum


----------



## stickarts (Oct 16, 2006)

Welcome to MT!!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 16, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 16, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## JasonASmith (Oct 16, 2006)

Welcome...
Shotokan and Goju, huh? Good combination! One of our Renshi has earned Shodan(I think) in Goju, as well as Sandan in our organization...


----------



## Drac (Oct 16, 2006)

Greetings and Welcome to MT....


----------



## Kacey (Oct 16, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:

I don't have any information on Ninjitsu... have you tried the schools listing?  And whether you have or not - hang out for a while; it's likely someone around here will have some information for you.


----------



## MJS (Oct 17, 2006)

Splinter said:


> Hi, as you can see I'm new to the forums, and I actually ventured on here because I was trying to find a Ninjitsu something, or anything for that matter, in Ottawa.
> 
> I have been doing Shotokan and Goju Ryu for most of my life, but I have been wanting to try Ninjitsu for a very long time.
> 
> Could anybody help with that?


 
Welcome to Martial Talk.  As for your search, I'm afraid I can't help you with any NinjItsu schools, but here is a link to some NinjUtsu schools, that you may find helpful.

http://www.winjutsu.com/winlinks.html

Mike


----------



## bydand (Oct 17, 2006)

Welcome to MT.  Good luck in your search for Ninjutsu, great art if you can find an instructor.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 17, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Enjoy!


----------



## Splinter (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanks for the welcome and everything.

I'm still searching for a school near me, which will probably be Ninpo, if I can ever find anything. I personally don't mind Ninpo, sinec it'll show me what Ninjutsu is really all about.

Thx for the help.


----------



## Grenadier (Oct 19, 2006)

Welcome aboard.  

Take a look at the Ninjutsu forums here.  You'll find them chock full o' good folks that can certainly help you.


----------



## kelly keltner (Oct 26, 2006)

welcome


----------



## g-bells (Oct 26, 2006)

welcome grasshopper


----------



## Ping898 (Oct 26, 2006)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## Hand Sword (Oct 26, 2006)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## stone_dragone (Nov 2, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------

